# Editing - Colours to Black & White



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*1.) Original*










*2.) Edited "Auto White" *










*3.) Edited "Auto White" plus gamma 0.8 *










*4.) Edited Original "Saturation -100" (Black & White) *










*5.) Edited previous photo to "Saturation -100" and gamma 0.8 *










*6.) Edited previous photo to "Saturation -100" and gamma 1,2 *










of the three colour photos whilst I like some of the effects that playing with the colours has given me I like the warmth and colouring of the original 

and when it comes to the 3 black & white photos .. I prefer the photo where I had increased the gamma to 1.2 to try and highlight the darker areas .. also the intensified "light beam" effect from the off photo street light 

Comments & advice welcome .. especially as to whether I should be tweaking the gamma levels, perhaps another way of doing this without killing the picture .. leaving brightness and contrast well alone since they tend to mess up the picture, probably since i haven't a clue as to how they should be used :laugh:


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

I guess not every photograph works B&W, however I agree with you in that the increased gamma in the last photograph makes a huge difference. The previous 2 look a bit too dark and need more light to bring out the photograph.

I think the subject and the mood determin the amount of adjustment and I think every subject is different. No one-size fits all IMHO.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Thx .. you're confirming my thoughts I guess .. sometimes it might be best to leave well alone.:laugh:


----------

